

Nice Android app to send push notifications from pretty much anywhere. - uskre
http://www.notifymyandroid.com

======
arpit
I just installed Pushover (<https://pushover.net/>) which seems to do the same
thing for both iOS and Android, seems better designed and gets bonus points
for IFTTT support.

~~~
uskre
I considered that one too. But for most of the things I was interested,
pushover had no support. Currently getting notifications from Nagios, OpenNMS
and a custom Arduino I use on my door bell.

------
shooter1
Yeah, i've been using this to send notifications from our Nagios to my Android
and also on a couple other applications to notify me on certain events. Really
cool.

